#  Krankheiten >  Rheumatische Erkrankungen >   Kniearthrose mit 36:-( >

## Lebenszeichen

*Hallo zusammen,* vor wenigen Tagen bekam ich die Diagnose "Gonarthrose" = Kniearthrose li. im fortgeschrittenen Stadium. Der Knorpel ist fast aufgebraucht, die Knochen reiben aneinander, was teilweise starke Schmerzen verursacht. Kurz zur Vorgeschichte: Ich war früher sehr sportlich (Leichtathletik, Badminton, Handball) bis ich aufgrund einer Hirnstoffwechselstörung Medikamente bekam, die mich von 60 auf 90 kg zunehmen liessen! Dieses Übergewicht konnte ich zwar reduzieren, habe aber immer noch rund 15 kg zuviel auf den Rippen, die ich nur schwer loswerde, da ich lebenslang Medis nehmen muss. Dazu kommt, dass ich in einem rein stehenden Beruf arbeite und körperlich ziemlich ran muss. Meine Diagnose hat mich ziemlich geschockt, da ich erst 36! bin. Arthrose ist meines Wissens nicht heilbar, aber man kann das Fortschreiten der Krankheit bremsen. Was kann ich aktiv tun? (Sport, Ernährung, Physio?) Helfen Nahrungsergänzungsmittel mit Chondroditin/Glucosamin auch in diesem Stadium noch? Was bringen Spritzen zum Knorpelaufbau? Zahlt die die Kasse? Mir wurde gesagt, dass ein Job im Wechsel Sitzen/Stehen/Gehen besser wäre. Weiß jemand, ob diese Diagnose eine Umschulung rechtfertigt? Sorry, Fragen über Fragen, aber ich habe erst nächste Woche wieder Arzttermin und wäre für ein paar Tipps, Infos oder Erfahrungsberichte sehr dankbar. :zl_good_luck_cut: 
Gruß Lebenszeichen

----------


## Christiane

Hallo, 
Was kannst du aktiv tun? Sport ist eine gute Idee. Allerdings solltest du dir eine kniefreundliche Betätigung suchen. Dazu zählen z.B. Nordic Walken, Radfahren, Schwimmen. Sportarten, die die Gelenke stauchen (z.B. Tennis, Springen), verdrehen (z.B. Fußball, Skifahren) oder Sturzgefahr (Reiten) sind am besten zu meiden.
Der Physiotherapeut in deiner Nähe kann deine Lauftechnik sowie deine Schuhe kontrollieren, damit du optimal läufst. Evl brauchst du auch Einlagen in den Schuhen. 
Die Ernährung? Einweiß- und Mineralstoffreich, v.a. Calcium. Wenig Fleisch- 1-2x wöchentlich reicht völlig aus.
Nahrungsergänzungsmittel? Überflüssig! Wenn du Vollkornprodukte, Obst und Gemüse isst, haben deine Gelenke alle Stoffe, die sie brauchen. Chondroditin bzw Glucosamin wird im Verdauungstrakt eh in Einzelteile zerpflückt und neu zusammengesetzt, kommt also im Original gar nicht mehr am Bestimmungsort an. Das Geld kannst du auch sinnvoller ausgeben. 
Spritzen zum Knorpelaufbau? Du meinst wahrscheinlich die Hyaluronsäure. Die nützt nur etwas, wenn noch Knorpelreste vorhanden sind. In gewisser Weise verhindern die Spritzen einen weiteren Abbau der Knorpelmasse. Aber nur dann, wenn du "kniefreundlich" lebst. Die Spritzen werden kurmäßig (mehrere innerhalb einiger Wochen) gespritzt. Das Ganze musst du jährlich wiederholen lassen, die Kasse zahlt meines Wissens nicht. Ein Zuschuss ist evl verhandelbar, versuch es einfach mal. Allerdings können die Spritzen den weiteren Verlauf der Arthrose maximal stoppen, aufbauen können sie nichts. 
Umschulung? Falls die Arthrose schon weit fortgeschritten ist, du einen körperlich belastenden Beruf ausübst und du diesen bis zur Rente wahrscheinlich nicht durchhältst, kann man darüber nachdenken. Sprich deinen Arzt darauf an, evl auch jemanden von deiner Rentenversicherung. Dir wird dann alles weitere vor Ort erklärt. 
Gruß Christiane

----------


## Lebenszeichen

Hallo Christiane,
lieben Dank für Deine Tipps. Hab morgen meine zweite Physio bei einer erfahrenen Therapeutin und werde auch mit ihr nochmal reden, weil bei mir ursprünglich V.a. Außenmeniskusläsion bestand. Bänder und Menisken seien intakt, na immerhin etwas. Kniefreundlich zu leben, ist bei mir durch den Job nahezu unmöglich, aber sportlich ginge noch was. Dass diese sündhaft teuren Nahrungsergänzungen nicht viel bringen, hab ich mir fast gedacht. Calciumreich? Muss ich eh extra zuführen, da ich auch noch eine hübsche Laktoseintoleranz habe und daher so gut wie keine Milchprodukte vertrage. Das mit der Hyaloronsäure wollten die bei mir wg.einer Deltabandzerrung schonmal machen, aber eine Spritze hätte mich 76 € gekostet, danke fürs Gespräch....;-) Nagelneue Sporteinlagen habe ich bereits, mit denen ich sehr gut klarkomme. Mir wird gerade bewusst, dass ich soviel mehr gar nicht tun kann. Mittwoch ist die MRT-Besprechung beim Orthopäden, mal gespannt, was er dazu sagt. Hab noch vergessen, zu erwähnen, dass ich schon vier Innenmeniskusläsionen (2 re. 2 li.) hatte, die arthroskopisch versorgt wurden. Aber seit die mit ihren Instrumenten da drin waren, ist nichts mehr, wie es mal war. 
Lieber Gruß  Lebenszeichen

----------


## Christiane

> Calciumreich? Muss ich eh extra zuführen, da ich auch noch eine hübsche Laktoseintoleranz habe und daher so gut wie keine Milchprodukte vertrage.

 Man braucht nicht unbedingt Milch und Joghurt, um seinen Calciumbedarf zu decken. Größere Mengen Calcium findest du auch in grünem Gemüse, v.a. in Spinat, Paprika, Grünkohl und Porree. Bei Käse gilt: je härter, umso weniger Lactose ist drin.   
Übrigens wurde beobachtet (ich weiß leider nicht mehr, wie die Studie hieß), daß Leute, die Käse und grünes Gemüse essen, eine höhere Knochendichte entwickeln als solche, die sich von Calciumtabletten ernähren. Der Körper kann den Mineralstoff aus der Nahrung offenbar besser verwerten.  
Gruß Christiane

----------


## Lebenszeichen

Da muss ich an mir arbeiten, denn mein Gemüsekonsum reicht niemals, um diesen Bedarf zu decken. Natürlich wäre es vernünftig, aber ausgerechnet diese Gemüsesorten bekomme ich nur schwer oder gar nicht runter. Soll nicht trotzig klingen, ist einfach nur Tatsache.

----------


## lucy230279

Hallo Lebenszeichen, 
mich würde mal interessieren, welche Medikamente du bekommst und ob sich die Arthrose auf das Kniegelenk beschränkt?

----------


## Lebenszeichen

Hallo Lucy, 
meine Medis sind Quilonum retard und Seroquel. Hilft das weiter? Vom Quilonum weiß ich, dass es Muskel-und Gelenkschmerzen machen kann. Leider ist an den Medis nullkommanull zu drehen. Es war ein langer und harter Weg mit zahlreichen Klinikaufenthalten bis eine medikamentöse Phasenprophylaxe gefunden war, da ich alles Moderne durchhatte und nicht vertragen konnte. Also diesbezüglich geht nix. Wie gesagt begannen die massiven Probleme nach den Arthroskopien. Die erste wurde verpfuscht. Ich hörte während der Teilnarkose wie der eine Arzt zum anderen sagte: "Vorsicht, nicht zuviel abschneiden." Ob er wenigstens wusste, WAS er da abschnitt? Nun denn, mein Chef meinte: "In 14 Tagen sind sie wieder topfit." Und ich? Ich konnte nach drei Monaten noch nicht richtig gehen, geschweige denn Sport machen. Die Physio tut mir sehr gut, wir machen auch Übungen zur Kräftigung der Kniemuskulatur, die ich mit einfachen Mitteln auch zu Hause hinkriege. Morgen arbeite ich den ersten Tag wieder, bin gespannt, denn dann heißt es wieder stundenlang gehen, stehen und schleppen....und das auch noch knieschonend...eine echte Herausforderung;-) 
Gruß Lebenszeichen 
PS: Ups..vergessen....ja, Arthrose nur im Knie, generell stabiler Knochenbau

----------


## Justitia

Hallo, 
möchte mich mal dazu äußern, ob die Verwendung von spezieller Nahrungsergänzung sinnvoll sein könnte.
Dazu folgender link: http://www.aerztezeitung.de/medizin/...se/?sid=479788 
Da wird von einem Evidenzgrad von 1A berichtet. Jetzt scheint Orthomol sich auf spezielle "Nahrungsergänzungen" spezialisiert zu haben. Leider sind die Produkte relativ teuer. Es gibt da auch (preislich) günstigere Alternativen. Als "überflüssig" würde ich diese Nahrungsergänzungen aber nicht beurteilen. 
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## Lebenszeichen

Hallo Ulrike, 
habe das Thema gestern mit meinem Doc besprochen. Könnte mir kurmäßig Hyaluronsäure spritzen lassen. Kostenpunkt: 5 x Spritzen = 250 Euro. Würde ich versuchen, wenn ich das Geld hätte. Ich fange jetzt mit Aquafitness an und mache Muskelaufbautraining, ist billiger. Wenn ich günstigere Nahrungsergänzungsmittel mit den teueren vergleiche, fällt mir oft auf, dass die Zusammensetzung natürlich nicht identisch ist. Wie in Gesundheitsprodukten von Discountern. Niedriger Preis = niedrige Wirkstoffdosierung. Ok. Blödes Beispiel, aber das kann man sich echt schenken, sagt auch mein Hausarzt. 
Gruß Lebenszeichen

----------


## Justitia

Hallo Lebenszeichen, 
es gibt ja durchaus Untersuchungen was das Krankheitsbild günstig beeinflussen kann. Mit Aquafitness und Muskelaufbautraining bist Du da ja schon auf der sicheren Seite. 
Hier ein link http://www.deutsches-arthrose-forum....rtal/main.html
Dort scheint man sich "unabhängig" mit dem Nutzen der ein oder anderen Massnahme auseinander zu setzen.
Ehrlich gesagt verstehe ich unsere Gesundheitspolitik da nicht so ganz. Wenn etwas die Evidenz 1A erhält warum werden die Kosten für eine derartige Nahrungsergänzung dann nicht übernommen?
Teure Operationen werden übernommen. Maßnahmen die diese Operationen vielleicht verhindern oder hinauszögern können aber nicht.
Ähnlich verhält es sich mit Schmerzmitteln. Ich hatte da mal eine Studie zur Verwendung von herkömmlichen Schmerzmitteln und einem homöopathischen Komplexmittel (Zeel) bei Arthrose gelesen, mit dem Ergebnis das Beide gleich gut zur Schmerzlinderung führten. Das homöopathische Komplexmittel hatte aber ein wesentlich günstigeres Nebenwirkungsprofil. Kostenmäßig übernommen werden aber
nur die herkömmlichen Schmerzmittel. 
Der Kostenfaktor ist teilweise sicherlich ein Problem. Bezüglich der unterschiedlichen Zusammensetzung kann man ja nachrechnen. Es kann, aber muß nicht sein das das günstigere Produkt weniger enthält vom Produkt xy.
Die Wirkung von Haifischknorpel konnte ich mal an einem Pferd beobachten. Dies hatte ein gut hörbares Knacken beim Aufsetzen eines Vorderbeins (keine Lahmheit). Die Besitzerin hat dann über 4 Wochen Haifischknorpel zugefüttert und Knacken war verschwunden. Auf Nachfragen erzählte sie, dass sie das etwa einmal im Jahr machte, immer wenn das "Knacken" wieder auftrat. Übrigens wird die ein oder andere Nahrungsergänzung auch in der Tierfütterung verwendet. Auch diese Produkte werden gut überprüft sind aber wesentlich kostengünstiger.
Da Du, nach eigenen Angaben, durch Verbesserung von der Ernährungsseite her noch Potential hast, würde ich wie Christiane auch schon angeregt hat, erst mal die Ernährung in Richtung positiv für das Krankheitsbild verändern. 
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## ottelli

Christiane hat völlig recht.
Alle Nahrungsergänzungsmittel sind reine Abzocke!
Hier wird nur auf unseren Geldbeutel spekuliert. Leider habe auch ich, mit anfang 40, diese bittere Erfahrung machen dürfen.
Summa summarum, habe ich mit altern. Methoden u. Mittel, ca. 3000,00 Euro ausgegeben.
Es waren: Magnettherapie, Spritzen, Hyaluron, Heifischknorpel, Algenextrakt, Gelandinemittel, Kniebandagen, Einlagen, Heilpraktiker, Stoßwellen u.a.
Nachdem ich keinerlei Besserung erfahren durfte, hatte ich meinen Orthopäden gedrängt, mich zu einem Spezialisten zu überweisen.
Das war nicht einfach, da der Orthopäde an mir, was heute verständlich erscheint, verdienen wollte.
Nun wurde endlich mein Knie unter "Stressbedingung" durchleuchtet.
Das Ergebnis, total kaputt, Knochen auf Knochen. Da die Bänder noch intakt waren, wurde mir eine "Schlittenprothese" nach Oxfort empfohlen. Das würde bei etwas jüngeren Patienten gemacht, wo die Bänder noch gut sind.
Gerne hatte ich das Angebot angenommen und sofort zur OP zugestimmt.
Nach Reha und Sport, kann ich heute ohne Schmerzen laufen u. Muskeltraining machen.
Durch Rückfragen bei meinem Chirurgen, wegen der Arthroseverbesserung durch altern. Mittel, wie oben erwähnt, gab er zu, dass die Mittel helfen können, müssen  jedoch schon ab einen sehr frühen Alter, man darf noch keine Arthrose-Schmerzen haben, eingenommen werden und wer macht das schon?
Vorbeugend, um eine Hüftarthrose zu verzögern, besorgte ich mir "MBT-Schuhe", mit denen ich, nach einer gewissen Einlaufzeit, wunderbar laufe!
Wichtig ist auch das Muskeltraining, das mind. 2x wöchentlich ausgeübt wird.
Mein Rat: Mindestens 3 versch. Ärzte/Orthopäden um Rat bitten. Trotzdem, meine Meinung ist, was kaputt ist, ist kapputt und kann nur noch durch "Reparatur" gebessert werden.
Trotzdem, alles, alles Gute, 
wünscht,ottelli

----------


## Lebenszeichen

Hallo ottelli, 
MBT-Schuhe hatte ich auch (als Sandalen). Ist gewöhnungsbedürftig, wie Du sagst, aber gut! Nur schade, dass die so teuer sind, momentan gehts leider nicht. Habe nun die 8. Einlagen, jede Menge dazubezahlt, und kaum trage ich die ein paar Wochen, habe ich Entzündungen in den Sesambeinen im Vorfuss, was höllisch wehtut und dann ja auch wieder behandelt werden muss:-( Ich kann vielen Ärzten nicht mehr vertrauen. Mein letzter Orthopäde, der zwei meiner vier Arthroskopien durchführte, meinte die Schmerzen kämen von meiner Einstellung zum Job, seien psychischer Natur und drehte mir ARTHROSTAR (99 Euro) an. Als ich ihm klarmachte, dass ich mir auch seine Spritzen à 76 Euro nicht leisten könne, meinte er, die Menschen wollen gesund werden, aber nichts dafür ausgeben. Sehr einfühlsam. Keine vier Wochen später führte mich ein glücklicher Zufall in die Hände eines anderen Orthopäden, der den Hippokratischen Eid wenigstens noch Ernst nimmt. Diagnose: Arthrose 4. Grades, kaum noch Knorpel vorhanden! Aber ich habe mir alles nur eingebildet...na vielen Dank auch. Da das nicht mein einziges Wehwehchen ist, ist nun sogar eine Umschulung ggf. sogar Berentung in Erwägung gezogen worden. Bin gespannt. Was genau ist eine Schlittenprothese nach Oxford und wie war die OP/Reha usw.? 
LG Lebenszeichen 
Zum Glück gibt es keine halben Götter, auch nicht in Weiß.

----------


## ottelli

*Hallo Lebenszeichen,*
Du hast fast die selbe Sch---- hinter Dir, wie auch ich sie habe durchmachen müssen!
Wegen meiner, nach Ärztemeinung, nicht möglicher Schmerzen und Wasser in den Knieen, durfte ich zur Uni-Klinik, um mich dort untersuchen zu lassen.
Nach ca. 5 Std. Wartezeit, obwohl ein Termin ausgemacht war, kam ich, wie üblich in den Kliniken, zu einem Anfänger-Arzt, der mir die Knochen umdrehte und ich vor Schmerz fast gebrüllt hätte.
Nächster Termin war Röntgen angesagt. Hier stieß ich auf eine alte, wie sie erzählte, erfahrene Röntgologin, die mir die Kniee im gestreckten Zustand röngte.
Mein Hinweis, dass doch eigntlich im Stehen geröntgt werden sollte, ignorierte sie mit den Worten: Das machen wir immer schon so!
Entsprechend war auch die anschl. Diagnose: Kniee wie ein 18 jähriger!
Die Schmerzen kämen  :Huh?:  von Rheuma.
Nun zum Rheuma-Arzt. Hier wurde gleich, ohne Untersuchung, festgestellt, dass ich Rheuma hätte und alle meine Planungen absagen oder ändern müsse, da jetzt eine nicht einfache Behandlung folgt.
Danach wurden 11 Ampullen Blut gezapft und Kortison verschrieben.
Nach 3 Wochen Kortison und Schonung bekam ich den Befund, dass keinerlei Rheuma bei mir festgestellt ist.
Nun zurück zum Orthopäden. Hier wurden ledigl. die Bänder untersucht und festgestellt, dass die ja i.O. seien.
Danach folgte, die schon im Vorbericht erwähnte, teuere Alternativ-Behandlung, die mich ca. 3000,00 Euro kostete.
Erst nach dem "Stress-Röntgen", in einer kleineren Spezial-Klinik, bekam ich den Befund, dass an den Knieen Knochen auf Knochen stehen.
Beim Stress-Röntgen muss man jeweils auf einem Bein stehen und dabei die Beine verdrehen.
Bei einer Schlittenprothese nach Oxfort, handelt es sich, da bei mir nur die inneren Teile am Knie aufeinander rieben, um eine Teilprothese, wobei nur die kaputte Seite repariert wurde.
Die eine Hälfte besteht aus meinem ursprünglichem Knie mit Knorpel, auf der "neuen" Hälfte laufe ich auf Kunststoff. Im Net solltest Du einmal googlen, da findest Du die richtige Erklärung.
Die OP. dauerte jeweils 50 Minuten unter Teilnarkose, wobei auch die Kniescheibe neu fixiert wurde.
Dabei wurde auch die Kapsel um das Knie gespaltet, um bei Narbenbildung, die Kniescheibe an die richtige Stelle zu bekommen.
Danach 3 Wochen Anschlußbehandlung mit viel Sport zur Muskelstärkung!
3 Monate "Krückenlauf" ist nach allem angesagt, wobei ich erwähnen möchte, dass ich am 3. Tage nach der OP. ohne Krücken beim Kaffeeholen erwischt wurde.
Der Anschiß kam direkt vom Chef!
Heite arbeite ich voll und laufe 2x wöchentlich mit meinen MBT ca. 10 km, dazu 3x wöchentl. Sportstudio.
Bei *Nacht* sind endlich die Schmerzen weg! _Anmarkung:_ Sollten nach den Schlittenprothesen Verschlimmerungen auftreten, oder die Bänder lopperig werden, wird ambulant die Kunststoffscheibe durch eine dickere Scheibe ersetzt, damit die Bänder sich wieder straffen!
Auch eine Voll-Knie-Prothese, ist nach der Schlittenprothese, ohne Probleme einsetzbar.
Da Du noch rel. jung bist, käme bei Dir u.U. auch eine Teil-Prothese in Frage.
Lasse Dich *richtig untersuchen*!!! *Gute Besserung*, wünscht Dir ottelli

----------


## Lebenszeichen

Hallo ottelli...man fasst es nicht, was Du alles mitmachen mußtest. Stell' Dir vor, meine Diagnose wurde von Arthrose Stufe 4 auf Stufe 2-3 korrigiert. Bin jetzt den 10. Tag krankgeschrieben, gönne dem Knie Bewegung ohne zu belasten und kriege eine Ganganalyse plus Spezialeinlagen. So wie es aussieht, kann ich meinen Job beibehalten. Bin nicht gesund, aber happy und muss lernen, mich nicht gleich so verrückt zu machen. 
Dir alles Gute. Lebenszeichen

----------


## feinspitz01

Hallo! 
Ich bin zwar etwas älter, aber auch erst 54 und habe bereits zwei Meniskusop in den letzten 3 Jahren hinter mir, habe 3-4 gradige Knorpelschäden im rechten Knie und versuche die künstliche Kniegelenkoperation so lang wie möglich hinaus zu zögern. Was mir gut tut, ist die hömopatische Spritzenkur (10 Stk) von ZEEL, diese werden in den ersten 2 Wochen zweimal gespritzt, und danach wöchentlich. Sind auch leistbar und kosten alle 10 Stk  27,--.  Auch Thermalwasser und Unterwasser-gymnastik tut mir gut. 
Vielleicht ist es auch ein Versuch bei Dir wert? 
Liebe Grüße! :x_hello_3_cut:

----------


## Silke Uhlendahl

Hier noch ein Link zur Arthrose Selbsthilfe http://www.arthroseselbsthilfe.de/23.html 
Dabei geht es vorwiegend um  Ernährungsumstellung und Meidung von tierischem Eiweiß.
Diese Ernährungsumstellung ist sicherlich ein "harter Stiefel" und schwer durchzuziehen, jedoch finde ich interessant, dass bei den "Erfolgsberichten" die Patienten ihre Kontaktdaten angeben und bereit sind andern Betroffenen Auskunft zu erteilen. 
Nebenher ist dieser Versuch quasi kostenfrei, man muss sich anders ernähren und nicht unbedingt Nahrungsergänzungsmittel kaufen. Begleitbeschwerden (wie häufig bei Arthrose Übergewicht) reduzieren sich bei dieser Kostform häufig mit. 
Ich als Genussmensch kann jeden Patienten verstehen, der sagt nur Grünen Tee und Wasser...kein Fleisch...morgens nur Obst...soviel Gemüse...bähh, da fehlt mir zu viel.
Aber je höher der Leidensdruck...desto eher würde ich es probieren.
Mit Mitte 30 eine Schlittenprothese als Alternative? 
Die Hyaloronsäure-Injektionen bringen maximal etwas wenn noch genügend Restknorpel vorhanden ist (aber das hat schon jemand geschrieben) und eine Injektionen i.a. ins Kniegelenk sind an sich ja auch keine schöne Sache... 
hier noch eine Zusammenstellung - ein Internetfundstück:  http://www.focus.de/gesundheit/gesun..._aid_4635.html 
Guten Start in die Arbeitswoche 
LG

----------


## Silke Uhlendahl

> Hallo! 
> Ich bin zwar etwas älter, aber auch erst 54 und habe bereits zwei Meniskusop in den letzten 3 Jahren hinter mir, habe 3-4 gradige Knorpelschäden im rechten Knie und versuche die künstliche Kniegelenkoperation so lang wie möglich hinaus zu zögern. Was mir gut tut, ist die hömopatische Spritzenkur (10 Stk) von ZEEL, diese werden in den ersten 2 Wochen zweimal gespritzt, und danach wöchentlich. Sind auch leistbar und kosten alle 10 Stk  27,--.  Auch Thermalwasser und Unterwasser-gymnastik tut mir gut. 
> Vielleicht ist es auch ein Versuch bei Dir wert? 
> Liebe Grüße!

   
Zeel gibt es auch als Tabletten:   *Inhaltsstoffe des Präparates:* 
Sanguinaria canadensis - 1 mg
Sulfur - 3 mg
Solanum dulcamara - 1 mg
Toxicodendron quercifolium - 10 mg
Arnica montana - 2 mg  
Bis zu einem gewissen Grad kann dise Komplexmittel sich etas Linderung schaffen, aber bei relativ weit fortgeschrittener Arthrose wird es alleine nicht mehr so gut wirken.

----------

